# ENFJ vs ESTP



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

For ages, I have been debating over being an ENFJ or ESTP. Minus typical behavioral attitudes, how can I determine if am an ENFJ with strongly developed Se or an ESTP with strongly developed Fe?

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Same dilemma, subscribing


----------



## Nothing1 (Jan 22, 2014)

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> For ages, I have been debating over being an ENFJ or ESTP. Minus typical behavioral attitudes, how can I determine if am an ENFJ with strongly developed Se or an ESTP with strongly developed Fe?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


If you severely lack logic, you're an ENFJ. If you severely lack foresight, you're an ESTP. Don't focus on the tertiary functions to determine type; the inferior functions are a dead giveaway. I truly hope you're not an ENFJ though :wink:


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> For ages, I have been debating over being an ENFJ or ESTP. Minus typical behavioral attitudes, how can I determine if am an ENFJ with strongly developed Se or an ESTP with strongly developed Fe?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


They can be very similar specially when they have well develped lower functions, but 2 main differences I think:

1- ENFJs have this thing about dominating the interaction tirelessly, they will do it, don't take it personally.
2- ESTPs come off more intimidating but they're actually way more cooled off than ENFJs. ENFJs will blow up from time to time.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

People here tell me I can't be high Ti/Te because apparently I'm not logical, but I really feel like it's possible I at some point early on realized it's more logical to not be too logical 
I mean I don't feel _incapable_ of logic but logic often seems to ignore what's important. So it's better to play dumb than say "Yes, I know it's not logical in your opinion but if you really understood you'd see the logic behind it too".


What you said reminded me @Nothing1


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Nothing1 said:


> If you severely lack logic, you're an ENFJ. If you severely lack foresight, you're an ESTP. Don't focus on the tertiary functions to determine type; the inferior functions are a dead giveaway. I truly hope you're not an ENFJ though :wink:


Well what do you mean by logic and foresight? What kinda logic and how far ahead are we talking? To one person, another person's logic could be illogical and foresight could mean an hour into the future. And um... I read that Naomi Quenk thing and I find pretty generic. It's hard to find the Inferior when you barely use it. 



Felipe said:


> They can be very similar specially when they have well develped lower functions, but 2 main differences I think:
> 
> 1- ENFJs have this thing about dominating the interaction tirelessly, they will do it, don't take it personally.
> 2- ESTPs come off more intimidating but they're actually way more cooled off than ENFJs. ENFJs will blow up from time to time.


Uh what? 



Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

Nothing1 said:


> If you severely lack logic, you're an ENFJ. If you severely lack foresight, you're an ESTP. Don't focus on the tertiary functions to determine type; the inferior functions are a dead giveaway. I truly hope you're not an ENFJ though :wink:


Se is ESTP's Dom function, and Fe is ENFJ's Dom function. It's not tertiary. Though I agree with you on lack of logic vs lack of foresight.


----------



## Nothing1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> So it's better to play dumb than say "Yes, I know it's not logical in your opinion but if you really understood you'd see the logic behind it too".


That statement is classic ENFJ, if I understand correctly. Your interest in the meaning, emotion, tone behind what you're saying. You're trying to get an emotional point across and logic just doesn't fit in. ENFJs want to deliver that very passionate speech that will inspire, prompt the crowd to action and you know logic won't do that, emotion will. You value logic greatly, but you know there is a time and place for it too.


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> People here tell me I can't be high Ti/Te because apparently I'm not logical, but I really feel like it's possible I at some point early on realized it's more logical to not be too logical
> I mean I don't feel _incapable_ of logic but logic often seems to ignore what's important. So it's better to play dumb than say "Yes, I know it's not logical in your opinion but if you really understood you'd see the logic behind it too".
> 
> 
> What you said reminded me @Nothing1


You don't have to be logical to have high Ti/Te.

Ti vs Te generally is detail (Ti) vs big picture (Te)

High Ti usually manifests in analyzing heavily as well as contemplation. High Te usually manifests in being very blunt, objective, on the surface.

Usually people with high Te are seen as pragmatic thus "logical". Usually people with high Ti are seen as complex thinkers thus "logical".

People with high Te/Ti can be illogical, foolish, etc. Any type can. Your personality type isn't a measure of intelligence in any form.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

I have nearly the same confusion. 
Somebody always tries to peg me as an ENFJ.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Some people tell me that I have low Ti and others tell me that I have low Ni. It also makes me wonder if I'm looping, but I can't have been in a loop for the past six months. That would have meant that I would have been off-par during classes and I wasn't. My grades were fine and so was my general mental
health.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Nothing1 (Jan 22, 2014)

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Well what do you mean by logic and foresight? What kinda logic and how far ahead are we talking? To one person, another person's logic could be illogical and foresight could mean an hour into the future. And um... I read that Naomi Quenk thing and I find pretty generic. It's hard to find the Inferior when you barely use it.


ENFJs have enough foresight to know how to plant seeds in people i.e. drop subtle hints for future benefit. For example, Mary is having a conversation with a friend who tells her she hit the lottery. Mary wants some of her friends money to buy clothes, so Mary shows how happy she is for her friend and shows so much "genuine" joy. During the conversation, however, Mary mentions an unexpected expense then blows it off. The next phone conversation with the same friend, Mary again mentions the unexpected expense as well as how paying it would put her financially behind, but says it's okay and things always work out. She continues to show joy and happiness for her friend. Long story short, Mary wants her friend to offer to help her out in which case she'll reluctantly accept. (I'm no fan of ENFJs and see most of them as instigators and scammers, sorry).

ENFJs logic issues often occur because the emotional element of what they're conveying is more important than the logic. They want to rally the crowd, figuring out the details will come later. 

ESTPs often have little understanding of a person's ultimate intentions (low Ni). They can't see that although their friend seems genuine and loyal, he's really envious and can't wait to stab him in the back, an ENFJ doesn't have this problem.


----------



## Nothing1 (Jan 22, 2014)

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Some people tell me that I have low Ti and others tell me that I have low Ni. It also makes me wonder if I'm looping, but I can't have been in a loop for the past six months. That would have meant that I would have been off-par during classes and I wasn't. My grades were fine and so was my general mental
> health.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


I honestly think you're ENFJ simply because of typing difficulty. STs have the least typing issues with NFs having the most. Also, your response to 'what is logic, what is foresight' is also telling. For ESTPs being high in Ti, the word logic and foresight are the classic, textbook definition of the word. They don't _read_ into it (that's the Ne side of Ni showing up), it is what it is, black and white, cut and dry.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

@WontlyTheMoonBear I also feel like ENFJ is more likely, just something about the way you speak.
@Nothing1 thank you, that's a strong argument for ENFJ, a big part of why I always go back to ENFJ.
In the end I'm all about emotions, expression, influencing emotional atmosphere and that's where I feel more comfortable. For example I feel like "I can feel Ti behind every word you say, I'd be my life on you being a Ti dom!" is a stronger argument than coming up with some definition, at least coming from me


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

@Nothing1 - That black and white thing and exact definition sounds more Te to me. Can you explain why you think it's Ti? From what I read, that all looks Te to me. Maybe I'm smoking good weed or function blind? 
@Amaranthine - http://www.slate.com/content/dam/sl...isaac/wont_you.gif.CROP.original-original.gif
From the way I "speak", huh? I "speak" differently here than in real life.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> @Nothing1 - That black and white thing and exact definition sounds more Te to me. Can you explain why you think it's Ti? From what I read, that all looks Te to me. Maybe I'm smoking good weed or function blind?
> @Amaranthine - http://www.slate.com/content/dam/sl...isaac/wont_you.gif.CROP.original-original.gif
> From the way I "speak", huh? I "speak" differently here than in real life.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


It doesn't matter, you just don't seem that STP-ish, from the posts I've seen ofc.

I think @Nothing1 meant how lack of Ne can result in not automatically seeing all that could be, therefore less over complicating.

And ESTP has high Te too, it's like ENFJ's Ne. Which do you relate to more?

I do think STPs can have typing issues too, though, but it's different. And it's more common for them to stick with one type, even if it's wrong, I've seen so many STPs mistype themselves as NTJs and never realize they are mistyped.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

I'd say you are Se dom. You possess this obvious aggressiveness, bluntness, and low consideration of how others feel. Amaranthine is not soft ENFJ, so she sometimes thinks she's ESTP, and you are even less soft. 

This is based on what I remember about you.

And what the fuck is that 4w5. Just because you are into music doesn't make you 4. You are 7w8 Sx/So. They often seem like 4. Wanting to express themselves. There were typing threads, everything pointed out to 7 or 8 enneagram. 

It doesn't matter how strong your Ti is. The question is - do you value Se over Fe, or vice versus? What in the world makes you feel like you value Fe more?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Apple Pine said:


> I'd say you are Se dom. You possess this obvious aggressiveness, bluntness, and low consideration of how others feel. Amaranthine is not soft ENFJ, so she sometimes thinks she's ESTP, and you are even less soft.
> 
> This is based on what I remember about you.
> 
> ...


I don't remember other posts, but as for here, yes there's bluntness but it doesn't have to be real bluntness.

I agree with 7 part though.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> I don't remember other posts, but as for here, yes there's bluntness but it doesn't have to be real bluntness.
> 
> I agree with 7 part though.


Just from this thread, can't type at all yet


----------



## Nothing1 (Jan 22, 2014)

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> @*Nothing1* - That black and white thing and exact definition sounds more Te to me. Can you explain why you think it's Ti? From what I read, that all looks Te to me. Maybe I'm smoking good weed or function blind?
> @*Amaranthine* - http://www.slate.com/content/dam/sl...isaac/wont_you.gif.CROP.original-original.gif
> From the way I "speak", huh? I "speak" differently here than in real life.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


Ti valuer still understands and uses Te (although with great irritation usually). Furthermore, Ti is simply making logic fit into your subjective, inner philosophy, not changing undeniable constants. Constant example, definition of two: "The cardinal number equal to the sum of 1 + 1". Logic makes communicating possible. Without logic, every word would be defined by the user, giving each word infinite definitions, impracticable. (it's a bit easier to think of logic in terms of facts)

The extroverted and introverted (Te vs Ti) refers to the constructed system to which the logic (non changing constants/facts) is applied, not the logic itself. For Te, the system is created objectively by society (or the governing, authoritative group) deciding upon the systems parameters. They prefer the groups decided application of facts. Ti, the system is created by the individual, so it may match up with society's/governing authority's parameters or it may vary slightly, but the constants don't change. Te: the CDC is the authority on diseases. If the CDC says HIV cannot be contracted through sweat, it's true, no question. Ti: for the most part may agree with the CDC as long as it doesn't contradict something else already believed. 


I'm an Ni dom, but I still understand and can use Ne, but I REALLY don't like to and usually only do it in arguments to prove some point (usually to an Ne user).

(logic is my tertiary function and this was/is a bitch along with confusing).


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

*Blergh.*



Amaranthine said:


> It doesn't matter, you just don't seem that STP-ish, from the posts I've seen ofc.
> 
> I think <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=76073" target="_blank">Nothing1</a></b>
> ...


What is STP-ish though? I don't think that functions have a certain typing style. I mean, someone could write like they're from the ghetto and still seem NFJ-ish. I say content over writing style. It's taken me a whille to learn how to type like this and not like some sort of rough around the edges person. 

High Ne or high Te? This is the Beebe's model thing isn't it? Seen some type tips video about this, where they claim that the 6th function is stronger than you think. Socionics too. Demonstrative Function. It gave examples too, here lemme look for it: 






Boom, there it is! 

I've also been reading into Socionics, but that's a lot to read about. Like a hell of a lot more than I'm used to reading, and even that's contadictory at times. Some sites have information about say the SLE that sounds totally different to how someone else described it as. So many different sources and basing points. It's unreal. 

Well, I do think I have higher Te than I do Ne (and Fi, and Si), which is one of the reasons that I settled with being on the Ni-Se axis (that and the fact that my Fi is the shittiest thing on earth (which also correlates it with SLE in socionics Fi PoLR. I resonate with that more than I do Si). 

I usually tend to score freakishly high on Je in tests (yeah, they tend to be unreliable and unrealistic blah blah but this is consistent with me) which makes me believe that I am at the stage of Tertiary Function Development. I always score high on the Ni-Se axis regardless in those tests too.

Yeah but I do agree that a lot of STPs tend to type as NTJs because some of them never actually read a bit more into things (I do, I have no life. It's Summer and the weather's awful) past the 'buzzwords' as such (I guess you can say that ********* or DJArendee or whatever he referred to himself as on here/Youtube was a good example of an eSTP who made good use of Typology and read into things and explained them well). 

I think the ultimate confusion comes from stereotypes and people perpertuating those stereotypes on a daily basis within the world of typology saying that X type is X because X when X trait of X type is just a generalization and not actually the reality of the situation. You know? 



Apple Pine said:


> I'd say you are Se dom. You possess this obvious aggressiveness, bluntness, and low consideration of how others feel. Amaranthine is not soft ENFJ, so she sometimes thinks she's ESTP, and you are even less soft.
> 
> This is based on what I remember about you.
> 
> ...


Yeah, well I know I'm less soft. I want to get things done and then play about afterwards. I don't mix business with pleasure, y'know? Those are totally seperate. And feelings? Feelings are useless sometimes. What do they solve if you let them walk all over you? There's a place and a time for helping people. Just not when you need to do shit. 

No idea. Just put anything in my enneagram box. Don't really care much about enneagram now, if I'm honest. Probably won't post much there in the future, or read much about it tbh. 

That's why I'm making this thread and Fe isn't just some happy ass brony function. It doesn't always want to better the world. It can destroy lives, manipulate people and use them just as much as any other function. Just because it's Extroverted Feeling, it doesn't make always positive. It can destruct as much as anything else. 

Also, I don't think that Se-Doms are completely useless at Ni. They just use it for 'short-term' events, unlike Ni-Doms, who know who the next Pope's gonna be, before he does.


----------



## Nothing1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Aggressiveness has nothing to do with function. I stand behind typing issues. If you're having this much difficulty typing, NF is very much possible. Intuitives have trouble more than sensors and feelers more than thinkers. Also, if you're questioning the meaning of logic . . . the irony is there for a reason.


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

Where does your mind tend to focus on:
Other people and your relationship with them as well your's and theirs social position, or the intensity of the object or the situation you are in and seeking to experience whats in the world?


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Nothing1 said:


> Aggressiveness has nothing to do with function. I stand behind typing issues. If you're having this much difficulty typing, NF is very much possible. Intuitives have trouble more than sensors and feelers more than thinkers. Also, if you're questioning the meaning of logic . . . the irony is there for a reason.


And all cats are black and white.



Ksara said:


> Where does your mind tend to focus on:
> Other people and your relationship with them as well your's and theirs social position, or the intensity of the object or the situation you are in and seeking to experience whats in the world?


Uh the second one. Probably. I don't really care where I stand with people that much. 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Uh what?


You asked how can you know if you are one type or the other because you were confused about being ENFJ or ESTP. I gave you 2 big differences between these types, I don't understand your reaction.

PS: If you want an opinion you don't seem neither ENFJ nor ESTP.


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

According to Jung you would probably be a) an Extroverted-Sensing-Feeling-type (Se-Fe-Ti-Ni) or b) an Extroverted-Feeling-Sensing-type (Fe-Se-Ni-Ti). That would loosely correlate with MBTI ESFJ & ESFP.

Read the type descriptions and look how they fit...


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Felipe said:


> You asked how can you know if you are one type or the other because you were confused about being ENFJ or ESTP. I gave you 2 big differences between these types, I don't understand your reaction.
> 
> PS: If you want an opinion you don't seem neither ENFJ nor ESTP.


Those are just generalizations. I can blow up and I don't dominate conversations.

What type do I seem through your generalizations?


Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> What type do I seem through your generalizations?


A generalized one


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Felipe said:


> A generalized one


Nailed it, love the answer. :laughing:


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Felipe said:


> A generalized one


Looks like we got a comedy genius here.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Looks like we got a comedy genius here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


I was hoping for the 'ba dum tss' but ok. I think you're ENFP


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Felipe said:


> I was hoping for the 'ba dum tss' but ok. I think you're ENFP


I don't know but thanks for the thought.

I don't resonate with the Ne-Fi way of thinking or how the functions work within my cognitive processing. 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Uh the second one. Probably. I don't really care where I stand with people that much.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


Well out of the two types ESTP is a better fit based on your response to my question.
I do not believe you are Fe dominant.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Ksara said:


> Well out of the two types ESTP is a better fit based on your response to my question.
> I do not believe you are Fe dominant.


Probably. 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Sometimes I struggle with being an Enfj/Estp hybrid. I actually had a user send me a link on it. Anyways I get all sorts of conflicted when I over think it. I think I look for the hidden meaning in things much more then the text book estp is said to do, but when I am next to an Nfj I definitely want to simplify. But when I am by a textbook estp I want to dig a little deeper. Recent tho I gave it careful consideration just because its valid to do so. Anyways I can see your hang up. For me I do believe I am Estp just more of a hybrid style.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

This was linked to me before. From another user....


ESTP/ENFJ: Se/Fe or Fe/Se--Histrionic Personality Disorder. This tends to manifest itself in terms of exaggerated, aggressive sexual behavior and physical impulsiveness. Since reflecting the outer world is the only thing that matters, whatever will shock, impress, or otherwise affect others enough to include the user in their social rituals is what has to be done. Real empathy is rare as this type requires constant thrills or conflict--in the ENFJ version, this often results in excessive sensitivity to perceived "rudeness" or failure to respect the user's preferred cultural custom (Fe), combined with tertiary Se responding aggressively through implied threats of brute force. (e.g., Vito Corleone: "I'll make him an offer he can't refuse"--gives a surface appearance of respecting the cultural standards of negotiation, but implies that refusal to accept this "offer" would be quite unpleasant for the recipient!) If Ti/Ni were doing its job, the user would find a sense of balance and comfortability with himself, granting him the ability to discover what is subjectively important to him, rather than constantly shifting with the tide of cultural and social trends.


ISTP/INFJ: Ti/Ni or Ni/Ti--Schizoid Personality Disorder. These types are socially incompetent for lack of trying, because they see little to no value in significant interaction with others. They live in their own abstract worlds, constantly second-guessing themselves as Ti poses a framework for a problem and Ni shoots it down as too definitionally precise. Without any real external input, these two functions will dream up all sorts of elaborate systems and implications for them, only to repeat their own self-defeating behavior, never bothering to emphasize putting any of its intense ideas into practice. Frequent disregard for rules, laws and other forms of behavioral standards is common, as no function provides any significant sense of external influence. If Se/Fe were doing its job, the user would recognize the value of connecting with others and of paying attention to their needs, preferences, habits and appearances.


ESTP

Cognitive Functions: Extroverted Sensing – Introverted Thinking – Extroverted Feeling – Introverted Intuition

How the rut develops: When sensing that a problem is developing, the ESTP will go into ‘action’ mode – attempting to deal with the problem as directly as possible, in whichever fashion is most readily available to them. If the ESTP is unable to reach a solution through action, they will turn to their introverted thinking to reflect on the situation. They will look at all the facts that are relevant to the problem and attempt to pinpoint the inconsistency that is causing things to go wrong. If they are unable to do so, the ESTP’s stress will increase. They may then turn to their extroverted feeling – asking others for input and analyzing the issue as it pertains to the other people who are affected by it. If the ESTP is still at a loss for how to resolve the developing problem at this phase, they are at risk of falling prey to their inferior function.

What the rut looks like: An ESTP in a rut will revert to introverted intuition. This normally straightforward type will become obsessed with planning for the future and will want to examine all possible scenarios that might unfold before they feel confident making a decision. They may place a higher emphasis than usual on how their actions will impact others and will be hesitant to make any move for fear that they may inflict a negative series of events. This type will lose their usual confidence and charm and will take on an intensity that is out of character for them.

How to get out of it: To break out of a rut, the ESTP must re-engage their extroverted sensing. This present-focused type operates best while thinking on their feet and requires a great deal of external stimuli to keep them happy and thriving. To return to health, the ESTP will require new projects or engagements that will pull them out of their head and re-affirm their ability to deal with life’s challenges as they arise.

What their return to health will look like: As their mindset improves, the ESTP will become steadily more engaged with the people and world around them. They will cease to plan excessively for the future and will return to dealing with problems directly, as they come up. This straightforward type will regain confidence in their ability to take life as it comes and their confidence will steadily improve as they open their world back up to new people and new situations. 

INFJ

Cognitive Functions: Introverted Intuition – Extroverted Feeling – Introverted Thinking – Extroverted Sensing

How the rut develops: When sensing that a problem is developing, the INFJ will first revert to their introverted intuition in an attempt to find the best possible solution to whatever stressor they are facing. They will attempt to visualize how each possible course of action will play out in the future and which one would best suit the interests of themselves and their loved ones. If they cannot reach a decision this way, the INFJ may shift their emphasis to the experiences of others. They will attempt to gain a feel for how the situation is impacting those around them and aim to reach a decision that will make everyone around them the happiest. If this, too, does not help the INFJ find the solution they need, they may turn to their introverted thinking. At this point they will understand that they are under stress and may detach from others in an attempt to examine the objective truths that are available to them regarding the situation they’re facing. They will examine the situation from all possible angles and try to collect as many facts as possible that will help them decide on a course of action. If even this does not help the INFJ sort through their issue, they are at risk of falling prey to their inferior function.

What the rut looks like: An INFJ in a rut will revert to their extroverted sensing. They may lose their focus on the big picture and become obsessed with the insignificant details of whatever they’re working on. They will refrain from making important long-term decisions and may withdraw from loved ones – denying them the empathy and care that the INFJ is usually happy to provide. The INFJ may also give into unhealthy sensory indulgencies while stuck in a rut – they may eat or drink to excess and fail to take care of their long-term physical needs.

How to get out of it: To break out of a rut, the INFJ needs to reconnect with their introverted intuition. They need to regain confidence in their ability to make precise decisions for the future that will positively serve both themselves and their loved ones. The INFJ may need to speak with someone who knows them well in order to activate their extroverted feeling and reconnect with their overarching core values. Above all else, the INFJ needs to feel competent in their ability to make plans for the future that reflect and support these values.

What their return to health will look like: As the INFJ’s mindset improves, they will become steadily more confident in their decision-making abilities. They will shift their focus from the present to the future and will take specific steps to ensure that they are pursuing goals that reflect their long-term ideals. The INFJ will regain their sense of empathy and connection with others as their health improves and their internal locus of control shifts back into place


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Uh the second one. Probably. *I don't really care where I stand with people that much.*


Is it a phase or is it how you've always been?


----------



## Baphomet (Apr 20, 2015)

Nothing1 said:


> If you severely lack logic, you're an ENFJ. If you severely lack foresight, you're an ESTP. Don't focus on the tertiary functions to determine type; the inferior functions are a dead giveaway. I truly hope you're not an ENFJ though :wink:


If only it were that simple, unfortunately I don't think it is that simple. An ESTP doesn't have to severely lack foresight and an ENFJ doesn't have to severely lack logic so I don't think that is the best way to help a confused person distinguish between whether they are ENFJ or ESTP.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Mantra said:


> If only it were that simple, unfortunately I don't think it is that simple. An ESTP doesn't have to severely lack foresight and an ENFJ doesn't have to severely lack logic so I don't think that is the best way to help a confused person distinguish between whether they are ENFJ or ESTP.


Yes, exactly. To me, it is more about what does a person infuse trust into to higher extent - logic or foresight.


----------



## Baphomet (Apr 20, 2015)

heavydirtysoul said:


> Yes, exactly. To me, it is more about what does a person infuse trust into to higher extent - logic or foresight.


Even then it's still not fully clear.

Someone can be brought up by T dom parents when they are ENFJ and actually SHOW a strong level of affinity for applying logic, that can be what they trust, that can be their world view and therefore have a very well developed Ti function despite it being inferior. Their reasons for coming to this may be Fe reasons - valuing guidance of their parents.
To others they won't be an ENFJ, it is only that person alone that can properly distinguish what they are.


----------

